# Amber jack



## mt0264 (May 8, 2010)

Anybody want share where the AJ are hiding out at. I had several spots during snapper season but can't find one for nothing now


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

The deeper the better. I speared a 50 and 40 pounder yesterday out deep. Saw a bunch more the same size.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

I released one about 60-70lbs at the edge the other day (and yes I know what a 60-70lb jack really looks like). They are there. My formula is:
Any live bait + fished 2/3 the water depth in 180-220ft of water = amberjack.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Troll the edge and you will find them.


----------

